# Hello SI



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2020)

Ive been a bit of a prick lately ..Im sorry


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 7, 2020)

Pshh, something got your feelings all sensitive?

I don't think you've been enough of a prick,

You ain't Bundy without being a prick.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 7, 2020)

"Lately"?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 7, 2020)

If they cancel any more music festivals I may start being like Bundy


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 7, 2020)

This is a side of bundy I havent seen


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 7, 2020)

Am I the only one that misses hulksmash?


----------



## German89 (Mar 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive been a bit of a prick lately ..Im sorry



Lol. Were you PMS'n?


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2020)

You just been your normal self don’t change


----------



## German89 (Mar 7, 2020)

Trump said:


> You just been your normal self don’t change



Right!

If people cant handle it. Tell em to suck it. 

Sometimes the world needs dicks.


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Right!
> 
> If people cant handle it. Tell em to suck it.
> 
> Sometimes the world needs dicks.



You need dicks!


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2020)

you wouldn’t tell your guard dog to stop barking would you



German89 said:


> Right!
> 
> If people cant handle it. Tell em to suck it.
> 
> Sometimes the world needs dicks.


----------



## German89 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> You need dicks!


It's always a good day when I have dick. I dont need DICKS. Just 1. 




Trump said:


> you wouldn’t tell your guard dog to stop barking would you



Lol I wouldnt want my dog to bark. Just move in silences and attack.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 7, 2020)

Real men have a range of emotions. Bundy is the Man! Fuk anybody not down with that !!!:32 (1):


----------



## andy (Mar 7, 2020)

we all are bit of a ****, so doesn't bother me


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 7, 2020)

Takes insight and maturity to see our own faults and admit them to others. Good job bro.


----------



## IHI (Mar 7, 2020)

Accountability is proof of character


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 7, 2020)

Welcome back.
Post up, make friends, stick around


----------



## Beserker (Mar 7, 2020)

Someone needs an AI


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 7, 2020)

I prefer Old School Bundy over this new Reformed Bundy, who needs to get back here asap, and in his original condition.


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2020)

You're getting old.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 7, 2020)

bro bundy, your always cool in my book, we all have them day's.   :32 (17):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 7, 2020)

You just say what everyone’s thinking ahaha. But honestly it takes some balls to check yourself every once in a while. You’re still good in my book.


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2020)

Fukk it!!!


----------



## Grinch (Mar 8, 2020)

And I thought I was being a bitch


----------



## Grizzly911 (Mar 8, 2020)

Whether Bundy is mean or nice, he still gives it to you straight!


----------

